
The Hidden Dangers of Linear Thinking in a Non-Linear World - lingben
http://www.thelowdownblog.com/2017/04/the-hidden-dangers-of-linear-thinking.html
======
zenonian
Generally speaking we have done a fairly decent job of not thinking too
linearly. Eg. Moore's Law, Kurzweil's Accelerating Returns Law, Engelbart's
Law...to name a few.

